# Mad 5 minutes!



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Terence is a great puppy 95% of the time. However, the other 5%, he goes absolutely bananas:

He runs round the house like crazy looking for items to steal and chew, even though he normally just sniffs the things. Favourites are shoes and the broom. As soon as he can hear that I am approaching, he dashes off and hides with his loot. He drops it when told to leave it, but that only lasts for about 5 seconds and then he tries to run off with it again.

He chases his tail like mad.

He nips hands and feet,as if they are a chew. He once nipped my son's nose! When he is "normal", he doesn't nip at all anymore, it's just when he has his little episode that he continuously nips at hands. I am not sure if this is his way of inviting us to play?

These little episodes last for 15-20 minutes and then, as if someone flicks a switch, he is his lovely usual self again.

I suppose what I would like to know is: How do I snap him out of these?

Oh, it might be helpful if I told you what we have tried to stop the madness:
We usually remove him, but the mayhem just moves to a different room that way, so either myself or the OH go with him. 
Telling him off doesn't work.
Rewarding the positive behaviour doesn't work when he is in this state either. It's lihe he is completely switched off. 
I am teaching him a "focus" command to which he responds really well when he is "normal", but during the madness, I might as well be telling the wall to focus.
Any ideas would be great.
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Terence is a great puppy 95% of the time. However, the other 5%, he goes absolutely bananas:
> 
> He runs round the house like crazy looking for items to steal and chew, even though he normally just sniffs the things. Favourites are shoes and the broom. As soon as he can hear that I am approaching, he dashes off and hides with his loot. He drops it when told to leave it, but that only lasts for about 5 seconds and then he tries to run off with it again.
> 
> ...


It's a baby thing. Mine has done it, but now has grown out of it. He used to do it straight after his dinner. Don't make this period of excitement into a game of chase, it will only hype him up more. Have a look at his food content. Is he getting to many additives or colourings. (diet coke or smarties) to a dog. It's much better to let him blow off steam and you to competely ignore the behaviour. I used to put mine in the garden and watch him run around until knackered and then call him in. I still instigate it today, but I have to do it, he won't do it on his own any more.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I looked at his food but he's on a pretty good diet looking at his poop. He's on JWB with some nature's harvest wet. Will be swapping him over to raw once the kibble has gone.
We usually try to put him in the garden. Looking forward to longer walks to blow off steam.
Glad to hear they grow out of it. Phew...


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I looked at his food but he's on a pretty good diet looking at his poop. He's on JWB with some nature's harvest wet. Will be swapping him over to raw once the kibble has gone.
> We usually try to put him in the garden. Looking forward to longer walks to blow off steam.
> Glad to hear they grow out of it. Phew...


Longer walks won't cure it. It seems to be an adrenalin rush.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> Glad to hear they grow out of it. Phew...


Lies all lies!

Mine (12 and 13) are currently going nuts in the living room, and Alfie is bombing up and down the stairs, bounding on my bed, growling at me, then pegging it again, whilst Oscar waits for him to run back to the living room so he can maul him some more.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

In the kindest way possible I have to say this is totally normal and part & parcel of having a puppy! Honestly, I haven't met a single puppy who doesn't have a mad five minutes, it's just their way of blowing off juvenile steam. He will outgrow it, personally I find them quite amusing and enjoy them while they last.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I am so relieved to hear that it's normal and he'll outgrow it (I choose to ignore you, Nonnie )

I just need to keep the house extra-tidy to give him nothing to run off with


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I am so relieved to hear that it's normal and he'll outgrow it (I choose to ignore you, Nonnie )
> 
> I just need to keep the house extra-tidy to give him nothing to run off with


He'll grab something and run off, expecting some one to chase him. With another dog in the house, the other dog would chase him. Great game. Ever played tick when you were young. Remember how it used to start. :smile5:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> I am so relieved to hear that it's normal and he'll outgrow it (I choose to ignore you, Nonnie )
> 
> I just need to keep the house extra-tidy to give him nothing to run off with


In ten years time, i shall be going "i told you so".


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

My dogs haven't grown out of them. Mad 5 minutes, wall of death, zoomies whatever you call them. Mine even do them after really really long walks when they should be knackered. I love to watch them


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

How old is he? Mine were raised on JWB as pups and I found it got to a point once the growth slowed down, then they used to go extra whizzy on the Puppy one, so I changed it to the Junior and they were better, then the adult a bit earlier then it said. They were only on the adult awhile, then they were moved to raw at night but just have a small portion of JWB adult for breakfast.

They do get the zoomies, I found the best way with mine was to put them in the kitchen and leave them to calm down or the crate. Thats what worked best for them anyway.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds like a perfectly normal puppy. Enjoy.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Terence is a great puppy 95% of the time. However, the other 5%, he goes absolutely bananas:
> 
> He runs round the house like crazy looking for items to steal and chew, even though he normally just sniffs the things. Favourites are shoes and the broom. As soon as he can hear that I am approaching, he dashes off and hides with his loot. He drops it when told to leave it, but that only lasts for about 5 seconds and then he tries to run off with it again.
> 
> ...


haha my grans dog does exactly that too, we all find it so funny its hard to stay made lol, its getting less mad as he gets older though, when i was looking after him if he did it i ffoung ignoring him worked, just sit on the sofa or leave the room and completly ignore everything he does he then ends up lying down and going to sleep so you could try that, he will probably grow out of it


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

He's 11 weeks now.
As long as it's normal, I don't mind too much. The nipping isn't great, but he looked mortified before when I "yelped" ow. Bless him.
After reading up on calming signals, I started yawning the last time he had his little moment and he plonked himself on the floor next to me and started licking my hands. Haha.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes it is completely normal behaviour and they do grow out of it, don't know when they grow out of though because mine is 2 1/2 and still does exactly as you describe (steals my daughters cuddly toys then engages warp drive!) every morning. 

Ignoring it is the only sensible course of action as any attempt to engage him instantly turns it into a game, I usually go back to bed for a few minutes and he comes and lies quietly next to me, lol!


----------

